# Portable Fish Finder



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I got a Harbor Freight ad in the mail and they have a coupon for a portable fish finder for $37.99. The brand is Fishermans Habit. I was wondering if anyone has bought or heard of this brand before? I was thinking of trying one for ice fishing. Anyone have any suggestions? I have bought several items from Harbor Freight and most have turned out to be pretty good but I have also got a few that turned out to be junk so any input would be appreciated.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

i think i know what your talking about little yellow thing? my buddy got one last year and i dont think we ever got it to work correctly. doing some research on how they work got me thinking that it is hard to get the transducer pointed straight down. probably going to give it another shot this year but i got a feeling its crap.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Probably works just as good as a Marcum. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's a review I got off harbor freight , I personally think you would be better off putting the money towards a little better unit . It will be light though ,,,, especially if your lugging a 50lb propane auger around .


I love my marcum ......


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

revpilot said:


> Here's a review I got off harbor freight , I personally think you would be better off putting the money towards a little better unit . It will be light though ,,,, especially if your lugging a 50lb propane auger around .
> 
> 
> I love my marcum ......
> ...


 I found some reviews on line and most of them were not good, and it's not waterproof, so I decided not to waste money on this fish finder. I have a budget of about $150 and a Gander Mountain gift card for $50, so if I get one there I can go up to $200, or I can just keep saving money to get a good quality one. I have ice fished for around 40 years and never had a fish finder for ice fishing and decided to finally get one.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Professional Underwater Fish finder.I had that one from Harbor.it doesn't work worth a crap.120 for my video one.works great!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol you clowns!! Most tournament guys run Marcums, should tell you something ladies!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Im sure you could find a used Vex flasher for a good price I have seen some on here for sale and some on facebook under ice fishing gear for sale


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

NEWSFLASH: In order to keep up with competition, Vexilar announces for 2015 fall release , the FL30 PARTY PACK. Made for fisherman who are not into running and gunning and prefer live bait . Vexilar incorporates brush and motor design with a 19" LCD screen. Plans are to include the tribeam ducer if all recalls are complete before launch date . The party pack includes flasher , 19" LCD display , grille, 20lb tank, 50qt pot,picnic table , cooler , 5 gal aerated bait bucket and spare chairs . It comes with a large sled and ratchet straps and weighs in at 267lbs.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I want one!!!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Bout time some Marcum guys stepped up. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hahaha! I'm in, where can Lovin and I get one!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like the 2 preferred fish finders are Marcum or Vexilar. I'll have to see if I can find a used one or just wait till I have the money and buy a new one for next year.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

meats52 said:


> Looks like the 2 preferred fish finders are Marcum or Vexilar. I'll have to see if I can find a used one or just wait till I have the money and buy a new one for next year.



Any of the brands marcum, Vexilar , or humminbird will serve you well. everyone has there favorites, but any flasher is better than no flasher .


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

H-Birds work just fine....


----------

